

Ask HN: Would publishing a drone strike API give veto power on drone strikes? - awinter-py

If I publish an API describing a system whereby the head of state of a western democracy can assassinate his citizens via drone strikes in Pakistan, will the White House stop infringing my IP?<p>The administration&#x27;s position on API copyright seems to imply yes. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;tech-policy&#x2F;2015&#x2F;05&#x2F;white-house-sides-with-oracle-tells-supreme-court-apis-are-copyrightable&#x2F;)
======
pki
They're not going to copy your names, declarations, or header files, so ...

------
notahacker
You'd have been better off patenting the concept a while back...

